# Hot Flashes



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

I've had IBS for over 3 years now. Often I get horrible "hot flashes". I'm only 21 and they aren't in correlation with menstruation. A lot of times I get them while I'm eating. I'll very quickly feel incredibly full, get hot and dizzy, and just want to run away from the food in front of me. There have also been times when it has just happened out of nowhere. Sometimes I would be at work and I would suddenly get very very hot and sick to my stomach; so I would have to run to the bathroom, splash cold water on myself, and just sit there on the floor until it went away. And I would sit because of how dizzy I also felt. I've had blood tests done and as far as I know I'm not iron deficient or anything. Does this happen to anyone else? It's just another horrible, icky symptom that I want to go away..


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I get this too.Sometimes it's a lone symptom, sometimes comes with dizziness and nausea.I haven't found help for it either.I suppose it's all connected to the digestive problem?


----------



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

I guess I just assumed it was all connected because it started the same time as the rest of my IBS symptoms.


----------



## mc123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I am 21 as well and this happens to me too. Especially during bad IBS attacks, I get hot flashes and feel very faint, it even gets as bad that I am completely drenched in sweat by the time it goes away. Other times it just occurs out of no where, like you mentioned. I have had all of the tests done and nothing more has up, but I am 99% sure its related to IBS, since the only other times this has happened to me was years ago when I used to get menstral cramps and now there is no correlation with that. I have noticed the hot flashes becoming less frequent since my IBS has started to improve, but I have no idea what to do when they do happen. I usually just sit or lie there and try to curl up in a ball with an ice pack on my forehead.


----------



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

mc123 said:


> I am 21 as well and this happens to me too. Especially during bad IBS attacks, I get hot flashes and feel very faint, it even gets as bad that I am completely drenched in sweat by the time it goes away. Other times it just occurs out of no where, like you mentioned. I have had all of the tests done and nothing more has up, but I am 99% sure its related to IBS, since the only other times this has happened to me was years ago when I used to get menstral cramps and now there is no correlation with that. I have noticed the hot flashes becoming less frequent since my IBS has started to improve, but I have no idea what to do when they do happen. I usually just sit or lie there and try to curl up in a ball with an ice pack on my forehead.


Has your IBS begun to improve on it's own? If not what have you found that helps?


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

I get it too - my MIL and my dr. have both suggested that it is a panic attack when it happens. I also get tingling in my extremities and once I had diarrhea while it was going on. I had a bunch of testing done and it all came back that I was perfectly fine except for low vitamin D.


----------



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

jadjac said:


> I get it too - my MIL and my dr. have both suggested that it is a panic attack when it happens. I also get tingling in my extremities and once I had diarrhea while it was going on. I had a bunch of testing done and it all came back that I was perfectly fine except for low vitamin D.


I have had panic attacks in the past so that would make sense. I had another hot flash yesterday while I was eating. Hopefully it's just one of those things that will get better with time.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I love how all the docs try to pin all these symptoms as psychosomatic.Panic attacks??? I've never had one in my life.The hot flashes I have sometimes hit me in my sleep as well.


----------



## mc123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope4Health said:


> Has your IBS begun to improve on it's own? If not what have you found that helps?


I don't think my IBS is really improving on it's own, I think I have finally come to terms with it and started doing things to improve it. I've started taking antispasmodics three times a day every day and I started an elimination diet and now I am back up to like 15 foods. I still follow FODMAPs and another IBS book that I purchased, so that makes it very limiting. I still have almost no social life but I try to stay positive and hope that things will get back to normal soon. It doesn't sound like it's very good but it is a lot better than it was, and because of the strict eating I have started having more regular bowel movements which cause cramping at the time but provide relief afterwards. Like I said, the hot flashes still happen, but I found them to be more frequent when having bad IBS attacks, especially with D. Hopefully all of yours will improve as your symptoms get a little better as well and it isn't something more serious!


----------



## Hope4Health (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------

